# Got Some New Plants



## Bobbyd123

Got some anubius and cryptos fr my new rhom tank. Well see how it goes .....never really did plants before so got some easy ones. Any specific way to plant them? So the root well? I har black "live" sand especially for planeted aquariums. Sand looks awesome


----------



## Ægir

Any pics of the tank?

What do you have for lighting?


----------



## Skepsis_DK

ya would love to see pics with the black substrate


----------



## Malladus

Bobbyd123 said:


> Got some anubius and cryptos fr my new rhom tank. Well see how it goes .....never really did plants before so got some easy ones. Any specific way to plant them? So the root well? I har black "live" sand especially for planeted aquariums. Sand looks awesome


Attach the Anubias to some driftwood or a rock, you shouldn't plant it in the substrate below the rhizome or the plant will rot and die. Crypt's should be planted in the substrate, doesn't matter where as they can live with very low light (as can Anubias), don't be worried if the Crypts start melting after planting, they suffer something called "Crypt melt" which is where they melt after being moved. It is just the plant adjusting and they bounce right back.

There is no such thing as black "live" sand in the freshwater world, sand is inert so it doesn't provide any nutrients nor does is have a good CEC so it doesn't absorb nutrients either. Good substrates for planted aquariums are either nutrient rich (ADA Aquasoil etc.) or clay based with a high CEC which allows them to absorb excess nutrients in the water column (Flourite etc.).

If there is anything plant related you're wondering about, don't hesitate to start a thread or pm me, I know a thing or two about planted aquariums.


----------



## Bobbyd123

I don't know how to upload pics.. I started a photobucket ac count but after that why do i do?

This black "live" sand was supposed to be able to cycle a tank and its supposedly great for plants. I forget the name brand. It could all be bunk lol but looks cool. Damn i planeted all them in the substrate. Now i don't kno which is which! Thanks for the help malladus. I spent $60 on plants hope some live.


----------



## Ægir

Once you upload your photos to photobucket, on the right side are some links... copy the one with the [/IMG] tags, paste it in a reply here, and click post. Your pics should show up!

Most "live" sands are for saltwater, which wont hurt you in freshwater... the most common black sand is the CaribSea "Tahitian moon"


----------



## Malladus

Bobbyd123 said:


> I don't know how to upload pics.. I started a photobucket ac count but after that why do i do?
> 
> This black "live" sand was supposed to be able to cycle a tank and its supposedly great for plants. I forget the name brand. It could all be bunk lol but looks cool. Damn i planeted all them in the substrate. Now i don't kno which is which! Thanks for the help malladus. I spent $60 on plants hope some live.


I think you're talking about eco-complete, its a clay based substrate that claims it has beneficial bacteria packaged to help cycle the aquarium. It's good substrate, has a good CEC, but its also inert (meaning has no beneficial nutrients to help your plants, they claimed it has micro's but testing showed the levels are very very low). But with the high CEC it'll gradually absorb nutrients from the water column, and the plants you got if they are common crypts and Anubias aren't demanding at all for light or nutrients.

If you post pics I can help you ID what plants are what.


----------



## Malladus

Any luck on getting pics up?


----------



## Bobbyd123

Im gonna give it a shot tonight After work... I suck w computers lol sorry man. Ill figure out or have someone show me how


----------



## Malladus

Great, can't wait to see them!


----------

